

Why and how Google+'s interface is kicking ass - modernerd
https://plus.google.com/u/1/115711522874757126523/posts/6EbG2uwnE3c?hl=en&tab=wX

======
Meai
This is a typical "look at me" post. It's saying nothing. Just a few examples:

> The Interface is not what but how.

... I could aswell claim: "The interface has to flow"

> The interface is not obvious

Opinion without any examples. This is like listening to a wine critic. I would
usually respond that interfaces _should_ be obvious, but there is always a
rebuke from people like him. You can't talk with someone who doesn't say
anything.

> highly user centered in its interior design

Really? How is Facebook not user centered? How is anything not user centered?

> I know pretty much everyone I interact with

So, let me summarize: You interacting with people you know is a plus for
Google+. This would totally not be possible with Facebook right?

Excellent marketer though, 750+ people sharing this? Wow. It will be
interesting to see how many upvotes it gets on hackernews.

